
Hong Kong – University Being Assault - terenceng2010
https://twitter.com/HKWORLDCITY/status/1194246613432012800
======
a_c
Have been following the issues for months. There was this tweet the other day
[https://twitter.com/ennolenze/status/1193423375403601920](https://twitter.com/ennolenze/status/1193423375403601920)
saying HK police is more terrifying than ISIS.

